# Should I be interested in this deal?



## Rocketman1978 (May 11, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=327027

I was planning to buy a 24-70 2.8 but I'm considering this deal. Maybe trade my 7D plus cash? 

What is your advice for me?


----------



## Rocketman1978 (May 11, 2013)

Btw I'm currently shooting with a 7D, 50 1.4, 70-200 2.8, 18-135 3.5-5.6.


----------



## David444 (May 11, 2013)

.


----------



## gw2424 (May 11, 2013)

That really is a heck of a deal!


----------



## Rocketman1978 (May 11, 2013)

Just debating between my new 7D and a uses Mark II. :-/


----------



## Chris Santucci (Jun 1, 2013)

MKII is an amazing camera. I have the MKII and 7D and I have barely used the 7D.


----------

